# Adult Party Games & Activities



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

I've searched the forum, but couldn't seem to find much in the way of ideas for adult games and activities. I'd appreciate any input, or even just a nudge/push in the right direction of where to look for ideas. (Or what I might have missed.)

What I've found and I have mulling in my brain right now is:

* Who/What Am I? (paste the name tag to the back and guess who you are based on other's questions)
* Halloween Pictionary
* Halloween Jeopardy
* Wheel of Torture (and I thought I was so original with this one... until I started reading these boards )
* "Do or Die" Karaoke (names go in one hat, Halloween songs go in another. the name pulled has to sing the song pulled)
* Various costume contests

I saw a game online that is a ghost hunt where the guests break into teams and search out the ghosts, then have to decipher the clues to send the ghost on to their final rest. That sounds like it would be a lot of fun, but I'm saving that one for another year. Our party theme this year is a Voodoo Hoodoo, so if I could find a game/activity that jived with that theme - major coolness would be in the making. 

Has anyone played the Ghost in a Box? If so, thoughts on it?

Does bobbing for apples really go over that well? My concern would be people messing up their costumes.

This is only our second year to do a Halloween party - and last year's was a big hit, but I noticed that the party seemed to lag when there was no 'organized' activity. Compared to our New Year's Eve party where we did a murder mystery, there was a big difference in the involvement and energy of the guests throughout the night. So, while I don't want to bombard people with 'fun, fun, fun' things to do, or make them feel like we're marching from event to event - I do want to have enough things for people to do other than just drinking, dancing, and chatting.

Whoo! Sorry for the long posting and thanks in advance for any help!!


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Maybe something like the murder mystery,but with a horror theme,13 ghost,house on haunted hill,etc.

Haunted Display
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=146


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

I also need ideas for games.We are going to have our Kareoke Machine(how ever it's spelled,eeekA Ouija Board and lots of jello shots.But if you have fun games I need some ideas as well.

Happy Haunting!!!


----------



## rabid dustbunny (Oct 2, 2004)

How about doing some edgey-yet-old-timey carnival games? I'm making a big jack o'lantern from plywood with the mouth cut-out & bean bags to throw in it. 
Thinking of doing one of those rope a rubber ducky in a wading pool games but using the devil duckies from Archie Mcphee's.
And I always have an old half oil barrel that we make a small bonfire in. Everyone loves fire on a cold night, it's romantic and kind of scary(I put a girl over it so no drunks fall in) Before anyone gets to embibed we usually roast marshmallows and tell ghost stories. By the end of all that it's cold and people want to go inside anyway.


----------



## rabid dustbunny (Oct 2, 2004)

lol! how's that for a freudian slip!? I put a grill on the bonfire, not a g-i-r-l ![}]


----------



## TERRORificTyler (Oct 1, 2004)

I kind of live out in the sticks, so we are gonna have a "witch burning". I Have the stake, I just need to finish making the witch and gather more fire wood. I'm purchasing hay-bales for seats and I'm gonna set them around the bon-fire.

I was thinking about games for my Halloween party, but not many of my friends are into halloween as much and worry about "being Cool". I'm a car guy, and 90% of my friends are too. I invited everyone on my local car board to attend (where most of my friends are) but a really big car show (3 days long) is that same weekend, so most of them are going to that. The car show goes on all through the night, lots of drinking, and theres a stage. Lots of the girls get on stage and strip...........I can't compete with that!!!


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

Wow, that car show is a lot different than the one's I've been to! I'm jealous... 

"Howdy folks! Ya like blood, violence, freaks of nature?" -- Capt. Spaulding, House of 1000 Corpses


----------



## TERRORificTyler (Oct 1, 2004)

lol, rightly named its called Freak show. Its goes from Friday-Sunday. Most of the cars are tacky though. Riced out imports and lowriders. I'm into imports, just not tacky ones.


----------



## barefootcountrygirl (Oct 1, 2003)

Geeze, just a thought, maybe if you burn a NAKED witch you can compete with the strippers, huh?

Yagottawanna!


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

I have been looking for games as well and the only ones I could find were musical chairs,when you get out you have to take a shot.Not too many games out there for adults.I need some fun Party idea's Everyone always say's that they have fun at my party but of coarse each year you want them to have even more fun "Right"You want them to tell everyone how much fun they had at the party!!

Happy Haunting!!!


----------



## awonder (Aug 18, 2004)

There's a game we call "killer" that's actually a lot of fun if the crowd doesn't get too big. When the bulk of the guests arrive, you draw out of a hat - everyone is a victim but one, who becomes the killer – no one but him (we’ll just say it’s a him this time). The party progresses and the killer stalks his victims. He “murders” them by catching their eye and winking at them. Now that person is dead and must die publicly and very dramatically. This becomes a source of great amusement in itself). Here’s the fun part – victim can choose when to die (but keep it within five minutes of the “murder”). The reason to do this is to throw everyone else off the murder’s trail, because now the victim is on the murder’s side. The game comes to an end when, the Killer kills all the victims (if it’s a big crowd and people keep coming in you can mark victims with a pinned on label) – He WINS or one of the victims announces who the killer is (if they guess wrong it’s always a good idea for the killer to murder the person guessed pretty quickly, but now he’s in danger of being discovered). 

Now, there are a bit of politics that can get involved, and it’s up to the killer to know this and kill folks he thinks might try to ruin him winning (i.e. a married couple – you kill one and he/she is going to want the partner to be the last one standing). There’s also a bit of the honor system that a couple or whatever won’t get together after one’s been killed and leak it to their partner. It makes the game no fun and ends it too quickly. Actually, what we’ve found is that the actual fun of the game is watching people go through the hi-larious drama of dying.


----------



## not so scary (Oct 6, 2004)

It sounds like everyone is looking for new games. Last year we made up our own version of "Fear Factor". We had different stunts until the final elimination round with a gift card as a prize. We did - guess what is in the bucket (cow tongue, peeled grapes, liver, hard bread....), - pumpkin bowling, -eat this food blind-folded (canned sardines) and something else I forget. We'll probably play it again this year at our party, however I gotta come up with some new stunts (nothing too physically challenging). Tell me your ideas please!


----------



## ccscastle (Oct 5, 2004)

We played the *killer* at a house warming party about 5 years ago. It was a real hit. Everyone enjoyed it. My theme is the Vampyre Lounge, so I am going to name the killer, the vampire hunter. At the end, I will provide the killer with a raw steak and $. If the killer is caught, I will award the winner with the same $ and an immunity card for the next game. I am trying to come up and be prepared for games but going with how everyone is feeling. I know for sure the killer game works well. 

*Ghost Story Theater:* Have a couple of ghost costumes. As someone tells his or her story, someone tries to follow the story with the ghost costume. They follow the storyteller's cues on what to do. 

*Bone Poker:* Basically Texas Hold'em $5 entrance fee. We got bone hands from Big Lots for cheap to use as chips. The board is a black board with the sections marked off with skeletons drawn in. 

*Vampire Scattegories:* Give all the guests a pen and paper. Give them 3 minutes to write down everything they know about vampires. One person will read their list. If no one else has the information written down, that person gets a point. If anyone else has that piece of information written down on his or her list, then no one gets credit for it. The person with the most knowledge will be awarded the winner. I would imagine you could do it with any other ghoul. 

In case you don’t know how to play the name game, here it is. 
*"The Name Game"* All you need is: 3x 5 cards Marking Pen (Medium or wide point and safety pins Directions: On each of the 3x5 cards, write a different name of a person or Character associated with Halloween. Create a card for every person you invited. Safety pin the card to person's back. Do not tell them who is on the card and to not look in the mirror to read it. Objective: To guess whom "you" are, the name on your back. Rules: You can ask only one question of a guest, before moving to another guest to ask a question. Only "Yes" and "No" answers can be given. Laughing, facial expressions, etc are certainly allowed. Look for questions, which will quickly narrow the quest such as: Am I a male (or female)? Am I a real person (versus fictional character)? As soon as the person figures out who they are, they should tell the host and get their prize. 

*What is in the box?:* Will have different foods that feel oh so gross and labeled gross things. People have to feel it. Tell us what it really is. They get beer tokens or chips toward a movie ticket

*Penny Pitch* Object of Game: To pitch a penny into a pumpkin. Preparation: Carve out a pumpkin (or two, or three) and line the inside with plastic or aluminum foil. Make the top opening big. OR Use several small plastic pumpkins (Less messy) Playing the Game: Place the pumpkins a couple feet away. Give each player ten to twenty pennies. Every time a penny goes into the pumpkin, a piece of candy is won. OR Adults tend to like group games. Make Teams. Just figure out what you can afford to give the team that wins or some reward. It could be just bragging rights. 

*Apple bobbing:* An alternative to the wet version is to attach apples to a string then hang them. People have to get the apple from that. It is pretty funny to watch and not at all easy. 

I would love to hear more about this *Ghost in a Box* 
-CC


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

I don't know anything about the Ghost-in-a-Box, other than what I've seen from their Web site and some reviews on Amazon and various gaming sites. As usual, it seems the reviews run the circuit from it's the coolest game ever to don't waste your money. But, most seem favorable.

http://www.ghost-in-a-box.com/home.asp

... if you haven't already checked it out.


----------



## BoogiesBoys (Oct 14, 2004)

Where did you find the info for the Ghost Hunt game and Ghost in a Box?



[)]

_"Pumpkins scream in the dead of night "_

"Jack! Jack!..It's Boogie's boys!"


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by BoogiesBoys_
> 
> Where did you find the info for the Ghost Hunt game and Ghost in a Box?


The Ghost in a Box info can be found at their Web site - that's the link I posted earlier.

The Ghost Hunt game is here:

http://www.questexperiences.com/quest2/poltergeists.asp

They used to have a free download that had the rules of the game and several haunt profiles. I have it ... somewhere. Or, at least, I hope I do!

HTH


----------



## Darthpilgrim (Feb 18, 2004)

Once again, I have horror movie jeopardy, halloween trivia and family feud of horror. Feel free to play one or all 3 games at your party. To get to them just click my link below but to get to the feud go here - www.harrisonhaunts.com/FEUDrules

"We have such wonderful sights to show you!"
www.harrisonhaunts.com


----------



## pad113 (Oct 20, 2004)

A very simple *Scavenger* game for an outdoor party or played outside in a yard. Go through your junk drawer and gather up about 50 or so items. Make a list of these items. Then throw/hide them around your yard. Ask guests to form teams, then give each team a list of items. The team that collects the most items is the winner. You can put out two or three items of one object eg: 3 safety pins, 2 matchbooks etc. You can either set a time limit or when you notice people just wandering and not finding anything call time and ask them to come by you and tell you how many items they collected.

Another cute game is the walnut game:

*Awwwww Nuts-Walnut Game*

Take 2 halves of a walnut and fill the shells with 20 small items. Rubber band the nut closed. Tell everyone that there are 20 different items inside the shell. They can hold the shell but tell them not to shake it. The person with the most answers correct will win a prize. Have them write down their answers on a piece of paper. Set a time limit and whoever has the most correct wins a prize.

A nice prize might be a nut bowl filled with mixed nuts in the shell and nutcrackers.

Suggested items to fill the nut: piece of rice, thumbtack, paperclip, pea, rubber band, safety pin, thread, screw, staple, earring, pumpkin seed, band aid, aspirin, stamp, coin, button, penny, twist tie, screw, picture hanger, hair barrette, yarn, nail etc.

This can be a funny game especially when everyone has had a few drinks. I call it *"Roosters and Chicks".*or "Goose and Gander"
Game preparation: Get a few bags of individually wrapped candies. Then you scatter the "eggs" throughout several rooms or out in the yard, no need to really hide them well just spread them out. Divide the group up into two equal teams. Mens group is Roosters and the girls are the chicks. Each team needs a captain, which will be the egg gatherer. Give the captain of each team a paper bag or a basket or a plastic pumpkin to gather eggs in. So when you say, “GO” the game begins. Everyone except the captain must keep their hands behind their backs, when the Chicks see an egg they stop and stare at the egg and say “Peep-Peep” peep until the captain comes to retrieve the egg, the roosters will say “**** a doodle do"” There may be a rooster and a chick gawking over the same egg and that is fine, whichever captain gets there first gets the egg. When all eggs have been found (this usually only takes less than 5 minutes) the two teams divide their eggs between their team, any uneven number to go to the captain. The team with the most eggs wins. And gets to keep all the candy of the lossers also.
People really look funny playing this game so be ready to take some pictures. You could even adapt this to go with your halloween theme. Like "Witches and Warlocks" etc.


----------



## baybeedoll (Oct 18, 2004)

This one seems good for all ages..got it from www.partgamecentral.com

Objective: Guess the type of candy bars based on a piece that has been microwaved. 

Categories:
Adults, Teens, Couples, Halloween 
Game type:
Passive. Little or no movement is required. 
Players:
2 or more players. 
Needed: Plates, candy bars (of the chocolate variety), paper and pencils


Rules: Buy 20 different brands of chocolate bars (snickers, baby ruth, milky way, twix etc.) and put a sizeable piece of each on a paper plate, but not the whole bar - just a piece of each. Number each plate with a marker from 1 to 20 and make sure that you keep track of which candy bar is put on each numbered plate. Make a list such as #1 Snickers #2 Mr. Goodbar #3 Kitkat etc. Put each plate in the microwave and wait until the candy bar is melted pretty good. Some will melt better than others, therefore you may have to do some squashing with your finger to make them a bit less recognizable. But don't melt them or squash them too much since it may make them completely unrecognizable. You want to give your guests a fighting chance here. Next, after all melting and squashing is complete, put all the plates on a table with paper and pencils and have them write down their guesses. Then read off the answers and have them mark their correct guesses. The one with the most correct wins. What do they win? Candy bars of course!


----------



## pad113 (Oct 20, 2004)

We have played that game before but it was called the "Dirty Diaper Game" You put the candy bars in diapers before microwaving them. Makes some great pictures to see the people with their noses pressed into a diaper. And tell people no sampling! It could also resemble dog poop. Just be sure NOT to give them the names of the candy bars as this makes it toooo simple. Let them try and think of them on their own.


----------



## pufnstuf (Oct 23, 2003)

Oh wow, why couldn't I have found this place months ago!!

We've done party games for the last two years, and have posted the complete games at http://home.comcast.net/~fenugreek/Halloween/games/Halloween_games.htm.

The Newlydead Game has been EXTREMELY popular, but it's tough coming up with questions for it. This year we're going to play Halloween Match Game, and I'm introducing the 25,000 Spirits Pyramid (still being written).

It's so great to see somebody came up with a Family Feud version. We did a wedding-themed one for our wedding this year, and I was hoping to do a Halloween next year -- the amount of work needed just went WAY down. 

Adam


----------



## pad113 (Oct 20, 2004)

We are doing a Murder Mystery of sorts! We have our party outside in a large yard. With a large bonfire and a heated garage if its too cold. 

This year I put together a *Murder Mystery *similar to the clue game. it took me lots of hours to put it all together and I am not even totally finished yet! Basically we are going to ask for 6 teams. Each team will get a bag filled with misc. stuff-paper, pens, flashlights, candy, magnifying glass and some goofy stuff. And each team will get a scorecard. We are telling a story about a boat that sunk in the river (since we have a small river in the back of our yard) then we believe the passengers are all around here somewhere-then a dead body floats to shore-coroner discovers it was murder blah blah blah.

Then the game begins. Each group will be given 1 clue to begin. Each clue is a riddle or puzzle of some kind, they need to solve the clue in order to find their next clue. (There are 14 clues in all) 

EG: You throw away the outside and cook the inside. Then you eat the outside and throw away the inside. What did you eat? 

They need to solve this riddle and then go to where they believe the clue takes them to get their next clue. In this case-the answer is corn-so they need to go find the corn and look for their next clue. When they find a clue they will also find three "*pcp* cards" either a *p*assenger, *c*ause of death or *p*lace. These they can then cross off their scorecard as they have been found so we know they didnt do it. They will also get a few puzzle pieces at each location, they dont know what they are going to do with these puzzle pieces but we hope they save them in their bag, as they are going to need them to solve the last clue. (I bought blank jigsaw puzzles which can be printed on a computer-they must be handfed however-they are called compoz-a-puzzle)

Then the first team back to the "Cruise Director" with the passenger killed, the cause of death and the place (In proper english)will be declared the winning team.

Each of the clues are written in mad gab form-as is the scorecard. For instance here is a person, cause of death and a place.

MY ARE THUS TO WART
HUFF INK EARN ELF AISLE
LAW SAND JEALOUS

Keep repeating the words until you get it right.

Each team has been assigned a color-Pink, Orange, Yellow, Green, Blue, Purple. They will each have a dolphin necklace in that color, their bag is that color, paper, pens, flashlights etc.(whatever I could find at www.orinteltrading.com or dollar stores in those 6 colors. The name of the game is "Dolphin Dilemma" The host and hostess will play the Captain and the Cruise Director and tell the story. 

Each set of clues will be numbered and color coded for each team. I put each clue in an envelope along with puzzle pieces and the "pwp" cards. 

The clues will lead then to different rooms in the house and all around the front and back yard. Each team will have a different answer to the end of the game and they will each arrive at the clues in a different order. (But they will all go to the same places eventually)

I had a friends family do a dry run of the game and they LOVED it! I dont want to give any more away here because there could be spys. My sister would like me to publish it so I might do that. But since I got so many great ideas here I thought I would share the idea and perhaps someone else could make up their own game based on these ideas.


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

Wow, pad, I have to say that it sounds awesome! We do quite a few "Clue Hunts" here but yours sounds like an interesting twist on what we normally do. Why do you call it "Dolphin Dilemma"? Is it to go along with your murder theme? And I cannot get your mad gab examples! aargh! Can you give me the answers?

HHH


----------



## pad113 (Oct 20, 2004)

LOL The only reason for the title "Dolphin Dilemma" is that I found necklaces with a dolphin on them in the 6 colors I needed. The story then played around a boat which had sunk-so I named the boat the "Dolphin" 

And the mad gab answers are: Martha Stewart, A finger nail file and Los Angeles. No go back and see if it all makes sense now


----------



## boogiebarb (Oct 5, 2003)

OH WHAT FUN!!!!! Think we're gonna do the *Family Feud*</u> game. We also have 20 cloth, drawstringed bags in different types of halloween fabrics (thanks to my sister-in-law) and play a "FEELY BAG" game. They have to feel the objects through the bag and guess what it is. I still have to buy prizes, I'm on a limited budget so it's tuff. Any suggestions for other prizes than have been listed above????? I'm also going to make trophies for costumes, using PVC connectors and skulls and pumpkins. 

A couple of years ago we played "Survivir--Transylvania" where we had one vampire (me) and had to go around and "bite" victims. Everyone had random cards with "holy water", "stake", "garlic" written on them. Each guest got one of those cards drawn out of a cauldron. The vampire got to pick a "resistance" card. So if he goes to bite a victim and has "resistance to holy water", the victim can't replel him. Otherwise, he gets bitten. There were also "dust" cards. If a victim had a stake card, they could stake the vampire, killing him. He then had to wear a "dust" card. The bitten victims of course turn into vampires also, get a resistance card (found in a box in the bathroom) and continue to create more blood sucking minions. We printed cards out with the "Survivor" logo on it, but changed the background pic to look like a barren tree with a corpse hanging. (My husband did some handywork in Photoshop on it.) These were printed out on orange cardstock. The words were printed on the other side of the cards. 

Last year we did a "clue treasure hunt" type game where we had packets of clues in envelopes scattered throughout the house. They had to read the clue and figure out where to get the next clue. The winner was the one who got all the clues first. An example of what we did, was to have a clue that read, " Vampire's bane on a chain." This refered to the fake garlic I have hanging in my kitchen. That clue was in a packet in the livingroom. They had a riot with this. It's pretty cold here at the end of October, so we don't do outdoor games, but this fit the bill.[]

wahahaha!!!
boogiebarb


----------



## Ichabod (Nov 1, 2004)

We do a huge scavenger hunt every year. This year we did a mad scientist theme. We sent out preinvites with only the time and date. They had to RSVP to get the party location which for the first time ever was not our home. The object of the hunt was for the players to locate the clues to take them to the laboratory. Each of the clues was hidden in country cemeteries. We rented 4 passenger vans and each team had a driver (who was not privy to the locations) since we did have alcohol at the party. Once a clue was located it would send the teams to another location to do a challenge we named Scare Factor. First team done received their next clue and they were off again to a cemetery. The last clue sent them to our house. 

We have done every type of scavenger hunt imaginable but it takes a lot of work and planning to pull off. Next years hunt will be based on the game Clue. Not sure of the details yet but already working on it!


----------



## baybeedoll (Oct 18, 2004)

bumping this up


----------



## pad113 (Oct 20, 2004)

*"The Birds"*

This year our game will be called "The Birds" Hidden around the house and yard will be 16 birds. Attached to each bird is an egg and in the egg will be letters. The letters will be collected from the birds and then used to form where the final clue is hidden. So the same letters will be at each bird. The 16 letters will need to be unscambled to read LOOK IN THE MAILBOX a winner card will be there and the first team to get the winner cards will be the winning team.

We usually have a small prize for the winners. This year its a shotglass. Anyways the winners always get to be the judges for the costume contest also.

Its a simple game which will be made fun by making an ice breaker game to start the whole game. We ask all players to form a circle. They will then choose a paper from a hat telling them what bird they are and what sound the bird makes. We plan on having four teams so they will be TURKEY (gobble), WHIPPORWILLS (whippor will), CROWS (caw) , OWLS (whooo). Once everyone has the paper with their name on it they will do their bird sound and start to gather with others making the same sound. when everyone has formed their groups then the game will begin.


----------



## scarysharon (Oct 21, 2005)

I love a lot of these ideas.

We play games too. The only compliant I get is that I should plan even more. It really is a night for adults to be kids again and get goofy. Add alcohol to that mix and we've had some entertaining times!

A different games we did last year was "Free The Victim".

You need chains in a long enough length to wrap many times around a person. You also need it light enough that it doesn't get too heavy.
10 padlocks. Two groups of 5 numbered 1 to 5.
5 bowls of various items; eyeballs (peeled grapes mixed in lime jello) brains (uncooked mixed oatmeal coloured red), etc.
Garbage bags with neck holes cut out to protect costumes.

There are two groups of 6. Each group picks one person to be the Victim. 

Each group goes to the opposite groups victim and wraps the chain around the other groups victim and padlocks it in 5 places.

Groups return back to their victim and number themselves 1 to 5. They line up. Set a timer - we did 5 minutes. You don't really need a time for this, but we decided the "Bad Guy" would be coming back for the victims and the added pressure of the time sends people into a hilarious panic.

The 5 bowls of stuff are lined up on a table. Before hand (MUST BE DONE FOR GAME TO WORK) when you labelled the padlocks you also seperated the keys so two keys go into bowl 1 that will work with padlocks 1. We added extra keys to each bowl that fit neither padlock to add to the drama.

Player 1 goes to bowl 1 and searches for the key. They race back to get the padlock open. If it doesn't work they replace the key and go to the back of the line. Player 2 goes to bowl 2 and tries for the 2nd padlock. This repeats until all padlocks are open and the victim is freed.

When players get a padlock open the key does NOT return to the bowl.

Fastest one to get the victim free is the winner. 

People had a laugh with this one. The funniest part was standing back and watching everyone freak about the time and everyone yelling at the players to hurry up!

----------------------------------------------------------------------

We always do Wrap The Mummy - you can figure out this one - toilet paper, wrap the mummy.

Don't Drop Igor's Eyeball: You need couples for this and plastic eyeballs. Players put the eyeballs against their foreheads and have to keep it there. You can either play music and they have to dance and keep it there or you can add instructions, hop to the right, slide to the left, etc.

Remove The Stake From The Vampire: You need spring loaded clothes pins. Again you need pairs. One player is blindfolded, the other has clothes pins placed all over them by the leader. Then the blindfolded player has to remove all the "stakes" from their partner first to win. We had one male player get out of hand and he was disqualified. It's probably better to put couples together for this. Men don't seem to mind a woman groping all over them for stakes the way some women mind the men doing it!!!

We do some others but they are just the regular ones, like Pass The Pumpkin (small pumkins under the chins) and Pass The Vertebrae, everyone gets toothpicks, places them in their mouths and they have to pass a lifesaver (white ones) to each other. If it drops it has to go back to the start. For even more fun with this one we alternate tall and short people.

I'm always looking for more ideas for games. You always need to add something more than what you did the year before.

Sharon.


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

A game we are doing this year for our pirate party is "Ship Race". We built a ship race board that has a route for the ships to race. There is a list of events and each event is a mini-game. Each time a team wins a mini-game, they get to move their ship so many feet. First team to the finish wins the race.

Events include:
* Hurricane a'comin! Secure the rum!
* Leaky hull! And we're losin' rum!
* The cap'n is missing! And he's got the rum!

You get the idea - the events are all centered around 'disasters' at sea (and, of course, rum!) Sirens, whales, and rocks - oh my.

The mini-games include trivia, pictionary, mummy wrap, cluck hunt, pirate insult contest, etc. And we'll definitely be adding the livesaver pass for our "Man overboard!" event.


----------



## Polycat (Aug 26, 2005)

Variation on a game we played at a 'regular" party last year. Everyone was divided into 3 teams, in seperate rooms. We were given a folder and 15 minutes to guess which movie a certain line came from. You could do that with scary movies/thrillers. Team that got the most right won the prize.

We also were given a folder with just the eyes of celebrities. Had to guess whose eyes were whose. A lot of fun!


----------



## elvira'stwin (Oct 25, 2005)

Trinidee said:


> I have been looking for games as well and the only ones I could find were musical chairs,when you get out you have to take a shot.Not too many games out there for adults.I need some fun Party idea's Everyone always say's that they have fun at my party but of coarse each year you want them to have even more fun "Right"You want them to tell everyone how much fun they had at the party!!
> 
> Happy Haunting!!!



Try bobbing for apples with numbers on them, whatever number you bob, that's how many shot's you take. We are also having an adult hay ride, who knows what might jump out of the woods.

Happy haunting!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

I know its not Halloween oriented, but I love the 20q handheld game.

so when I saw this tabletop version for groups I picked it up.
reminds me of a Crystal ball. this game can seem spooky , cause it so damn accurate. PLus it was on Sale:

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.htm...119875-3463836?_encoding=UTF8&asin=B000A8RFGO


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

13 Dead End Drive board game by Milton Bradley
http://www.boardgamegeek.com/game/1899
We also dim the lights & play lightning/ rainstorm cd 

Disney's Haunted Mansion Clue by Parker Brothers
Haunted Mansion game by Lakeside (on ebay if you can find it)
Atmosfear by Pressman
Fangoria presents "Reel Scary Trivia" (pc cd-rom game)


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I need to do games at our party, but have wussed out everytime!


----------



## GoneBatty (Sep 30, 2006)

*Halloween Adult Party Games*

I didn't read through all of the posts so I'm not sure if this was ever mentioned. I plan on doing a "Newlydead Game". All of my guest couples will register and names will be drawn out of a hat to determine the players. I will also draw names to find a host and scorekeeper. I have a prize for the winners and the others will be given play money (concealed in envelopes) that will be used at the end of the night in an auction. I have lots of gifts all concealed in bags for the auction (some good gifts, some gag). The Newlydead Game questions are all Halloween themed and I included tie-breaker questions in case they are needed. Hope this helps.


----------



## Castle Queen (Oct 10, 2006)

*Adult Games*

I think the "Adult" games are heard to pick, too.
There is such a wide variety of personalities at my party that I drive myself nuts trying to find "just the right" games!
I have a flyer that will be given to each person as they enter the house that describes the nights events, what time certain things will be done...sort of like a program, I guess.
This year will be the standard "Best Costume" and "Lame Costume" as voted by the attendees. 
There is Halloween Jeopardy as the BIG game this year. 
Also, every 30 minute intervel, the music stops and a clip from a Horror/Scary flick is played. Everybody writes down the time, their name and their guess. Whoever guesses correctly the most gets a cool prize....
We have an annual tradition of playing spoons, too. (Can't remember how that happened but it's mandatory!)

CQ


----------



## mt4106 (Sep 25, 2006)

Castle Queen said:


> I think the "Adult" games are heard to pick, too.
> There is such a wide variety of personalities at my party that I drive myself nuts trying to find "just the right" games!
> I have a flyer that will be given to each person as they enter the house that describes the nights events, what time certain things will be done...sort of like a program, I guess.
> This year will be the standard "Best Costume" and "Lame Costume" as voted by the attendees.
> ...


What is spoons?


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

Hide the Wienie?


----------



## sleekmr2 (Sep 7, 2005)

I am not sure if this has been posted before. I skimmed through the pages.

It's called "Mafia" or you can change it for the appropriate party.

you get a group of people together and they each pick out a piece of paper in a hat that tells them what they are. 1) mafia 2) angel or 3) civilian

you will need one narrator that will control/tell the story of the game. 

so how the game starts: the narrator tells the story like for example " it is night time in a small town and everyone is asleep. So now all of the players have to close their eyes. The narrator will then ask the (mafia) players to wake up. so now all of the mafia players have their eyes open while everyone else is sleeping. so the mafia members will all have to decide who they want to kill. they can either point or do whatever to acknowledge each other of who they should kill. I don't recommend the players say anything during this process cause then the sleeping players can hear your voice and will know who the mafia is ( the narrator can help by verbally talking to the mafia players and they can all nod or wink or what to acknowledge. the narrator is the only player that isn't really playing but more of helping) after they have determined the target the narrator will tell them to go back to sleep. 

then the narrator will ask the angles to wake up and the angles get to decide on one person who they want to guess is a mafia person (by pointing or whatever) they will decide and the narrator will tell them if he/she is a mafia memeber or not. then the angels go back to sleep and the narrator continues with their story.

" so it is morning and the mafia has come to town and have murdered (civilian #1) that person dies and is out of the game" 

so now everyone is at the town meeting and have to decide who they want to hang. 

the fun part is people are all accusing each other and trying to figure who they want to kill. They don't want to take a wrong guess and end up lynching an angel or civilian. cause angels are their only line of defense. so people argue for days on end trying to figure out who is who.

so the day ends with a vote from the party of who they want to kill. then it cycles over again. mafia wake up kill another person, angels wake up get another guess and civilian wake up and have another town meeting.

game is over when all of the mafia memebers are dead or the whole town is killed.

There are so many strategies to this. mainly the mafia like to kill the angels first cause they are a threat. once the angels are dead the town folks are sitting ducks. all they can do is guess.

the angels job is to find out who the mafia people are and to help manipulate the town folks into killing the right person. 

all civilians do is argue and lynch. 

it's funny when people try to kill angels and angels are trying to defend themselves. sometimes people will come out and tell them that they are angels but you are taking a risk cause now the mafia knows who you are. or maybe you are a mafia member and are lying. but if you are lying the angels will know you are a mafia trying to cover your tracks. it gets even funnier when the dead players are observing the people play and as you watch the mafia wake up to pick their next victim you find out if your assumption are right but you are dead and dead man can't talk. haha.


it a fun game and can take a long time if there are too many poeple.

the ration for the game is usually like this.

of a group of 8 players.

you would have 2 mafia, 1 angle and the rest is civilians. as the party get larger you increase the amounts. just remember that the mafia count is always higher than the angels.

i think i covered everything. if you guys have any questions just ask.


----------



## Castle Queen (Oct 10, 2006)

*The Game of Spoons*

All you need is a deck of cards,one less spoon than you have players(ie:4 spoons for 5 players) and of course beer or liquor. First all players sit around a table. then put all your spoons in the middle of the table. Then the dealer passes four cards to each player and keeps the deck to his right side.The dealer then takes a card from the deck and either keeps it while discarding one in his hand or just passing it to the person on his left who inturn does the same and so forth untill the last person makes a pile next to the deck. You can only have 4 cards in your hand at a time. if you have more you lose and the dealer wins.the object is to get four alike cards (ie:4 kings,4 aces, 4 two's) and grab a spoon.the dealer can go as fast as he wants so the game can get going fast or slow. The person who gets the 4 alike cards wins and is new or still dealer and the one with no spoon is quite a loser. The cool thing is if you grab a spoon quietly after you get 4 alike cards you can sit back and watch the game keep going untill the other losers realize they need to grab a spoon. The winner tells the loser how much to drink and the rest of the table must drink half the quantity of the loser.

CQ


----------

